# Just been out in a Cayenne Turbo - what a car!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Went out yesterday in a Cayenne Turbo (as a passenger).

450bhp....what a car. The acceleration is so linear and smooth and the handling, for such a big car so well jacked up is just sooooo pure.

To give you an idea, we floored it in first from a standing start at some traffic lights which were halfway round a big roundabout. My Evo would have spun the tail out in those conditions but the Cayenne just gripped and catapulted us out round the bend with not a hint of understeer or oversteer.

The car had the full stuttgart body kit and 20" alloys - slightly lowered but only by a couple of inches - it really looked the business.

My mate who was driving said the Porsche Online OC says it laps the nurburgring faster than a current model M3.....I for one believe it.

If I had 85K to spend on my day to day family car....that would be it. When Porsche released the car I had mixed feelings about it but I can definitely say, well done Porsche.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Stu 
Did you catch what the OBC said the MPG was? :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Mate any pics of that particular one as the kit and rims sound killer!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tuneable to 750bhp. F*cking awesome


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I concur, my biz partners wife's got one - unbeleivable! - defies basic laws of physics IMO


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

IF ONLY they had spent more time on it's basic looks


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I concur, my biz partners wife's got one - unbeleivable! - defies basic laws of physics IMO


Has he been embezzling?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

8)


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> IF ONLY they had spent more time on it's basic looks


revised styling in Autocar this week .. the but ugly front looks slightly more 911 now which is prettier ... but in my opinion still wrong on this type of vehicle.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Stu
> Did you catch what the OBC said the MPG was? :lol:


14 [smiley=speechless.gif]

And it costs 85 nicker to fill it up!


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> The car had the full stuttgart body kit and 20" alloys - slightly lowered but only by a couple of inches - it really looked the business.


Does anyone spot the contradiction?
Getting an OFF ROAD vehicle and then LOWERING it :lol: :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Stu
> ...


If you could afford to spend 85k on a car you can afford the fuel as well.

Stu...what job is your friend doing? :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

We've only got the poor man's Cayenne S but it is fantastic. Sounds great and is as quick as my old S3. But yes it does have a drink problem! Often get 10mpg round town but always wear a huge grin!
And tyres are Â£485 for four which is a lot cheaper than I thought. Having said that wiper blades were Â£63.20 from Porsche which hurt a bit.
Service is second to none, car is collected and a courtesy car left each time.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> And tyres are Â£485 for four which is a lot cheaper than I thought. Having said that wiper blades were Â£63.20 from Porsche which hurt a bit.
> Service is second to none, car is collected and a courtesy car left each time.


Ian
The tyres sound a (relative) bargain compared to my last set @ c.Â£700 (on BM std alloys  )
Less so on the wipers - do they have a special Porsche engine in for Â£60+??
- or maybe its to pay for the fancy Porsche-branded Golf brollies?? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> We've only got the poor man's Cayenne S but it is fantastic. Sounds great and is as quick as my old S3. But yes it does have a drink problem! Often get 10mpg round town but always wear a huge grin!
> And tyres are Â£485 for four which is a lot cheaper than I thought. Having said that wiper blades were Â£63.20 from Porsche which hurt a bit.
> Service is second to none, car is collected and a courtesy car left each time.


And what courtesy car do they give you? Do you get the same or 911s? And of course how much a service cost?

Tyres are well priced of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Stu
> ...


what a 14 ! damn I should get one...

I'm averaging 13mpg ! 

clearly loving' it too much !



and don't start me on about wipers.. mine weren't even designed to work !


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Fantastic car agreed, but a Cayenne S model would suffice, especially for a London woman :roll: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Always loved the Cayenne from day one. Its looks are fine. its ability is unquestionable. Its is a true off roader with road manners that rival the Range Rover!

I'd drive around the world in one with very few mods only for saftey. Turbo one is just too mental. WHy on earth would yo unot have one if you like cars and have the money?

I'm starting saving today.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> WHy on earth would yo unot have one if you like cars and have the money?


Seems pointless - just Porsche getting into the Yank SUV market. Agreed for what it is, it has great ability but still a pointless exercise. How many actually get taken seriously off road. For that Cash just get the 911 - far better.

Lots of Cayennes round here - usually seen on the school run :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What i dont understand is how people with 4x4s with big 20" wheels and chunky tyres manage to curb their wheels :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Yeah I agree, I drove one on a test drive with my mum a few months ago.

Her's arrives in about October/November time

Very powerful car

Cheers

James


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jam, did she buy a Turbo version?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Jam, did she buy a Turbo version?


Yeah Turbo with sport techno wheels, most of the interior options in navy blue

She didn't like the sport design pack which personally I would have gone for as I think it sets it off really nicely but at the end of the day it's her motor

Still looks very nice though!

Cheers

James


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> What i dont understand is how people with 4x4s with big 20" wheels and chunky tyres manage to curb their wheels :lol:


Beats me as well but somehow I did it and it made a very painful noise :x More importantly, it gave management days of fun by reminding me that I did it before she did!  Just had it valeted and it looks the nuts, and the noise is fantastic


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Would love one aswell in black with tinted windows, but maybe in a few years time.


----------

